# Whats a Good Pellet food+brand for RBP



## Maryland301 (May 15, 2007)

Anyone have any suggestion(s) about what kind of brand etc. of pellet food i can feed my 
RBP, like something i can get in Petsmart. Please if you can be specific give me the exact name and brand etc.
After reading food and nutrition i may give up feeders, my whole purpose of getting P's is that perception
in the national geographic movie they did about Piranha, but reading about them from you experts changes a whole lot.
The reason I got piranha's is for the thrill and action of them eating live stuff. Maybe you guys just different when you first wanted Piranhas
maybe you guys perception is totaly different from mines. I didnt imagine ppl get piranha but not for action. Since i read pleanty of the forums i am down to find some pellets or something that is not alive or near feeders etc. Please if you know any food pellet names etc. reply asap. So my Piranhas can eat healthy and maybe i can settle feeding them something else than a live feeder.


----------



## 17166 (May 8, 2007)

I think you'll have a pretty hard time getting them to eat pellets right away.. so I'd feed them krill (in the freezer at petsmart, they're mini shrimp) or white fish.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

I used to feed Hakari floating carnivore, but they seem to prefer New Life Spectrum sinking pellets. I have no problem getting them to pellet food from 1/2" and up. If they are healthy and hungry, they will eat anything.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

"Oishi" Super Color Enhancer Fish Food!

Its awesome. I bought it at Hacienda Aquatics in La Puente if you have any idea where that is or ever from socal but yea. they have it and it works great! Siver Arrows are pink and bluish, color comes out like crazy, and i bought a albino oscar and for some reason he look like a Tiger Oscar now! haha.

Good luck.

P.S. oh yeah brings out the color in Ps


----------



## Maryland301 (May 15, 2007)

aight fellaz thank you much for your help im going to try them out.


----------



## clhay1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Cichlid Gold mixed with Cichlid pellets. SOme Krill and an occasional feeder!


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

That hakari shi is expensive. I feed chiclid pellets mixed with carrots, peas, worms, beefheart,shrimp, all grinded up and frozen. Great mixture


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

I feed floating cichlid gold as well. It has really beefed them up and bringing out their colors very nicely. 
E


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

New life Spectrum it is the best >.<


----------



## Maryland301 (May 15, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> New life Spectrum it is the best >.<


thanks a lot again great help from you all.
btw i slowed down with feeders but i kept the feeder and placed them in a 10 gallon tank.
i feed my feeders these small dry plankton, i think its for little chiclids etc.
so when i put a show thats the only time i feed my feeders to my piranha. i am thinking if my feeders r healthy and feed them good food, my piranha will intake them as well when i feed them my healthy feeders. (what you guys think)
also i use this Premium Krill by wardleys i bought it at wallmart. its like dry krill and about quarter to half an inch each pieces.
will this be healthy for my piranha. i been feding it to my elongated and i am very lucky that he is a good elong finger chasing
active just what an elong owner would expect. i hope i am feeding him optimum food. i want to make a video so u guys can see him also.

the project cohab:
i got 5 red mixed with 1 manuelli 125G
they are all the same size 4 to 5" each piranha is evenly match up in size
the first time i placed them in the tank it was plenty of chasing nipping and territotial moves.
this is what i did so far. i added salt (wow if the salt help or not i am very happy because piranha's fins grows back quick about a week or so it made a huge difference and i can notice the progress)
ive added decorations live plants fake plants plenty of hiding spots. i also fix the aquarium where an open area has a small portion of light, but if i want the aquarium full light i can switch to my main lights.( i have 2 sets of lights) for day and night.
i set up maximum filtration 2x+ what my aquarium requires. i set up the powerhead the same direction of the water coming from my canister.
on the opposite end i placed the canister suction part. i check my PH Ammonia NH etc daily and its almost perfect. i followed the 3x a week 20% water change so about 60G per week(half the tank per week). ive added black astract for the murky looks. my temp is stable 79f. finally i feed them to the max and i am not discourage since my filtration and water changes motivates me to no matter how much i feed them my water will be just fine.(almost away from them feeders =) 
its been 1 month + and the 5 reds+ manuelli are living like brothers n sisters. there is no more nipping and crazy agressiveness.
they swim together stay beside each other hunt together. what ive notice the manuelli and 1 red which stands out just a little bigger than the rest leads the pac. just a tad bit"

thanks for all the help guys with your knowlegde and my luck everything is going according to plans.
no death no desease no loss but my feeders lol 
I hope this works out because its been doing great. i want to send a video and pictures. im going to find my video recorder ive been paying so much attention to them=)


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

That cohab sounds cool, nice to see that its worked thus far. Do you have any pics? BTW get ready for some flames, a lot of people are gonna give you sh*t for cohabing a manny with reds.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

badforthesport said:


> "Oishi" Super Color Enhancer Fish Food!
> 
> Its awesome. I bought it at Hacienda Aquatics in La Puente if you have any idea where that is or ever from socal but yea. they have it and it works great! Siver Arrows are pink and bluish, color comes out like crazy, and i bought a albino oscar and for some reason he look like a Tiger Oscar now! haha.
> 
> ...


I know right where that's at so i'll have to pick up some. My p's are a few years old and you can hardly see the red on them anymore.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 29, 2006)

sounds like you're on the right track with the water changes and filtration. you may also want to look in to omega one pellets. they have a color enhancing one that will bring out the red really nice. they're a little more expensive than regular hikari pellets but they have more protein and less fat if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sounds like your doing a great job keeping up with the fishing and getting info, if i were you id get some raw shrimp with the shell on and some talapia fillets to feed them besides feeders, also some leaf worms or nightcrawlers can be a great thing too. What works good to help get the p's to eat the stuff is to hook up some fishing line to a paperclip or something and hook the food to that and have the food hang a few inches off the ground, it works great and makes taking out the leftover easy. I put a bobber at the end and close the cover before the bobber so they cant pull the bobber down. Otherwise sounds like you have a very cool cohab goin on also.. lets see some pics for sure! i demand pics!!!


----------



## Maryland301 (May 15, 2007)

Apex Predator said:


> Sounds like your doing a great job keeping up with the fishing and getting info, if i were you id get some raw shrimp with the shell on and some talapia fillets to feed them besides feeders, also some leaf worms or nightcrawlers can be a great thing too. What works good to help get the p's to eat the stuff is to hook up some fishing line to a paperclip or something and hook the food to that and have the food hang a few inches off the ground, it works great and makes taking out the leftover easy. I put a bobber at the end and close the cover before the bobber so they cant pull the bobber down. Otherwise sounds like you have a very cool cohab goin on also.. lets see some pics for sure! i demand pics!!!


haha dude i like ur hanging idea because when the food gets stuck down below they arent that interesting,
my mom sells jumbo shrimp also lmao i got 2 freezer load of them. i tried but it sank in the bottom. i will try that hanging idea seems like its going to work with the current as well.


----------



## BMWE36M3 (May 26, 2007)

For color, try same color stones as p. sound stupid and ******* but it works!


----------



## Collector (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow good info guys !!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 29, 2006)

Maryland301 said:


> omega pellets for colors where is it sold?


petsmart has them. heres a link so you can see what the can looks like: omega super color


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

Biznas Man said:


> I feed floating cichlid gold as well. It has really beefed them up and bringing out their colors very nicely.
> E


Yes, I know this thread is a few weeks old, but I finally picked up some Hikari Cichlid Gold pellets today and my pygos love them. It's freakin amazing! Thank you for this suggestion!


----------

